# 240sx at a dealship, any tips?



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey you guys. I've been out of the game for a long time and in the process now of finding a new car, preferrably a 240sx. I've found a clean 92 240sx SE 5 speed with...Air Conditioning; Alloy Wheels; Cruise Control; Rear Window Defroster; Power Door Locks; Power Mirrors; Power Windows; Power Steering; Sunroof/Moonroof; Tinted Glass; Tilt Wheel, and 140,000 miles. The dealersship is asking for $4500, but I'm thinking more like, 2500-3000, do you guys think thats reasonable? Because $4500 sure as heck isn't. And if anyone who does car sales a lot, any tips? I know all the basic ones myself being a salesman myself...refusing to give out my ss# for a credit check, claiming a low credit score so they don't try to finance me for the higher price, asking under the amount I want to pay so that we meet in between etc etc. Any other tips to get this car at the right price would be greats. Thanks for your time.

Also, this car is from California. I've heard that some older Californian cars have a chip or something put on them to reduce emissions but lowers the car's power, anyone know anything about that? I heard this from my dad who lives in Cali, but is usually full of $h!t so I'm curious if anyone else concurs.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> I've found a clean 92 240sx SE 5 speed with...Air Conditioning; Alloy Wheels; Cruise Control; Rear Window Defroster; Power Door Locks; Power Mirrors; Power Windows; Power Steering; Sunroof/Moonroof; Tinted Glass; Tilt Wheel, and 140,000 miles. The dealersship is asking for $4500, but I'm thinking more like, 2500-3000, do you guys think thats reasonable? Because $4500 sure as heck isn't.


The Kelley Blue Book lists a retail price of $3320; it looks like the dealer is setting a price based on a low milage car. Remember that this is only a suggested starting price; write down the VIN number and go to www.carfax.com to get a full history on the car.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

If kbb.com is saying that it's worth $3,320... The dealer asking $4,500 is ridiculous to you. But if the right person comes along, the dealership knows they can get that much. So you have to go in knowing as much about the car as you can. The salesman will only know bits and pieces about the car, and if you show up knowing more about it than he does... it's gonna mess with his head because he knows that he can't bullshit you out of your shoes (trust me I've done this). And if you know more about it, chances are you'll be able to talk him down a little bit easier. 

I would personally start off by offering $2,500. Also, remember, a salesman rarely walks away from a potential buyer, no matter what you offer, he'll keep talking.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a horrible price. you really shouldnt buy from the stealership.
i dont thinks theres any validity in the california chip thing......im almost certain thats false. that high asking price probably doesnt even have all the extra fees in there too. theyll sell the car for like 2 or 3 grand and then add on another 1500 worth of bullshit add on's like dock fees and stuff.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Kelso said:


> thats a horrible price. you really shouldnt buy from the stealership.
> i dont thinks theres any validity in the california chip thing......im almost certain thats false. that high asking price probably doesnt even have all the extra fees in there too. theyll sell the car for like 2 or 3 grand and then add on another 1500 worth of bullshit add on's like dock fees and stuff.



Actually, I think he's right about the chip in the california cars. I do know that thirdgen camaro's in cali have different chips in the ecu's to lower emissions. He's not full of shit, but the chip is.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

There are no chips in these ECU's. The ECU itself is programmed. That's why you have to send your computer out to have it tuned (i.e. jim wolf technologies) or give it as a core if they happen to have one already in stock.
And the California cars aren't tuned any differently than the other states. We just have shitty gas.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Kouki S14 said:


> There are no chips in these ECU's. The ECU itself is programmed. That's why you have to send your computer out to have it tuned (i.e. jim wolf technologies) or give it as a core if they happen to have one already in stock.
> And the California cars aren't tuned any differently than the other states. We just have shitty gas.



Really? damn. LOL, about the shitty gas. Sorry to hear that. Maybe you should move here to South Carolina, we still have 95 at the pumps. That's if you don't mind fat women, ********, and retarded drivers.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> Really? damn. LOL, about the shitty gas. Sorry to hear that. Maybe you should move here to South Carolina, we still have 95 at the pumps. That's if you don't mind fat women, ********, and retarded drivers.


Sorry man, I'll take shitty gas over fat women and ******** anyday :thumbup:


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> Sorry man, I'll take shitty gas over fat women and ******** anyday :thumbup:


lol same here
and i love my sister but not THAT much


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

So I've found two base model 91-92 240sx's. They're being sold by private sellers but both of them are asking for 3k. One is highly modded and highly f'd up (hood release cable broke so theres a cable on the outside of the car, and theres no backseat or carpeting), the other is pretty much stock, cone filter intake, old nissan wheels I think, but basically all there and working. 3000 is a bit high for base model 240's isn't it? 

Heres pictures of the nearly stock 240, if anyone can tell me if they see any problems with it, that'd be great. http://public.fotki.com/NightFox/240/ 
Two flaws I do see is the scratch on the front left bumper, and the horn sitting under the hood (anyone know where that originally goes?). And what are those old skool wheels from anyways?

Also how difficult is it to repair a broken hood latch cable?

What are your guys' opinions on what base model 91 and 92 240sx's worth?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

The one you have pics of looks pretty good. And the horn under the hood actually looks like the siren for a car alarm...not the car horn itself.

A hood latch cable doesn't seem that difficult to replace. I replaced my trunk release cable, and that wasn't too hard. So I'm sure you could do it. Just trace the cable from the lever to the mechanism, it really shouldn't be too too hard.

Either way though, this car is not worth 3,000. The other one may be though...it would help if you told us what the "heavily modded" car actually has done to it though...


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah well damn it, I can't seem to find any 240's for a good price and yet you have 2 of them 240luvr...anyone know the best way to find them for the right price?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I fell upon mine pretty much through shit luck though... When my 92 Jetta started shittin' out on me I told my friends to keep their eyes open for a 240sx...three people told me about the one that I got...and they were asking 2500 for it...I picked it up for 2,250. The other one, some jack ass kid traded me for my beat jetta...straight up trade...92 jetta w/ 182,000 mi...for a 93 240sx w/ 175,000 mi. Sounds to me like someone was a jackass!(and it wasn't me for once :thumbup: )


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Thats crazy luck, I've been looking for over 6 months now, and all I see are these jackass prices. 89 240sx with 175k miles for $4000, no offers under $3500 please or some stupid crap like that. Makes me want to go to Pennsylvania or something to just buy my car I swear. Just a real quick question btw, on 91-93 240's, if it has ABS, does it have an LSD? Because one that I'm looking at is a base model but it has ABS supposedly...was it even an option for the base model?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> lol same here
> and i love my sister but not THAT much



You're so wrong. I live in Columbia, that crap only happens outside the city limits, and only with beering swelling ********. I've never been with a fat one before, and I don't plan on it anytime soon either. I'll just stick with my 240, she's all I need.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

im like 240luvr, i got mine from my neighbor for free. i even made a topic to see if it was worth it, and im happy i took it.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

wooow dude i dunno were u guys live but in miami u can get a zenki with like 78k miles her for 3200!!!!!
i feel bad 4 u ppl........ 
got my zenki AND a functional RB20DET on the side for 5k
if you think im lying go 2 www.autotrader.com 
and put in ur area code at 33187 and you can see the deals we have here... no one knows wut a 240 is in miami... they all want civics....
EDIT: OMG WTF!! this on is STILL 4 sale!!! jesus sumone buy it now!!!
wtf is wrong with this guy!!! he might as well GIVE it away!!!!
i swear i think it be worth the drive down here i mean its been on sale for like 5 months.....
http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?c...th&advanced=&start_year=1981&isp=y&cardist=10


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

As for the question about ABS... I have an LE tha thas ABS and no LSD... so yes, you can have ABS w/ no LSD. And I believe ABS was an option you could put on a base model...


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

SERIOUSLY octane, WTF, I would've had that car months ago if I had seen it. Here in Oregon, they still got 97-98 s14's around 8-11k, with the same mileage on them....but hopefully, just hopefully my luck has changed. I've found a 91 240sx with 170k miles base model with all options and a new paint job for $2500. My worry now is that I'm always suspicious of new paint jobs, and that the KA with 170k won't last. Anyone know how long the KA will last or how much it costs total to buy a used KA and have someone install it?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Mine just rolled over 193,000 today...and it runs like a champ. Just like most engines, if they're well taken care of...they'll run fine.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, still a little worried though though how long the engine will last with the abuse I'll put it through; it will be my only car and I need to go to school and work. Well, I mean, do you drift at all? Or drag race? Maybe some autocross? I hope to do all three with the KA before ever swapping that to the SR (I don't care to turbo a KA). But I might reconsider if the KA at almost 200k can't take the abuse and will just save up for a cheap replacement before doing anything stupid.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

lmao!! yo seriously as go0d as the deals sound here... well you live in orgeon which is EXACLY opposite from Florida but damn anywere a lil closer its worth the drive to me... just bring a REALLLY good friend and take a road trip... lol i should start a buisness of buying all the 240's i can and then move around and sell them for 3k more


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I just entered my car in an autocross yesterday (sunday). Lost my class (very unevenly matched), but I entered non the less. And I ran that poor car hard! The only thing that didn't hold up...was something w/ the clutch. I'm thinkin' pressure plate, but I'm not sure. Either way, these engines can handle a lot. Just take care of them, and keep up on the maintnence.


----------



## Th3_Juice (May 6, 2006)

dam dude... where do u live lol?? cuz down here i just found a 240sx with 180k miles with 17 inch enkies and then with full power options and clean title for olny 1900... good paintjob and full bodykit all around and also a wing... im thinking of buying it but 3k for a 240sx would be kinda expensive.... just my opinion... if ur gonna do the rb or the sr20 swap then just buy the shell... ive seen shells selling for around 400-600 bucks with minor body damage


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

a good amount of the auto transmission types came with LSD.....Such as my 89 SE......woooohooooooo...


----------

